# ISP has Blocked Port 1080 (socks). How to bypass this restricion



## muskedc (Jan 11, 2008)

My isp has blocked port 1080 . How to open this port??? . Is there anY FREE WAY OF DOIN IT


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please read the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, we don't assist in bypassing legal restrictions here. I suggest you take this up with the ISP.


----------

